

SEC looking again at rules for who qualifies to be an angel investor - wacsix
http://www.wac6.com/wac6/2010/11/the-startup-baby-in-the-reg-d-bathwater.html

======
wacsix
live-blogging now on an SEC forum discussing the accredited investor
definition, ie, who is allowed to be an angel in startup offerings
<http://goo.gl/fb/Y5nnE>

